# Texas State Championship Aug 18th



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

The TBA Texas State Championship is August 18th at Fort Anahuac, TX. This is the best location to shoot in the entire state and so it should be one of the best shoots this year.

*A troller motor boat won last year* so I dont want to hear anyone say its airboat only water. From what I understand from the winners where they found the fish and airboat would not have even been able to get in there! Just proves that scouting to find the fish is one of the keys to doing well in a tournament.

This will be a trailered tournament so you can launch from any boat ramp in the Trinity river or the bay as long as you stay in Texas waters.

http://www.texasbowfishingassociation.com/2012/TEXAS STATE Flyer 2012.doc


----------

